# Upland boots



## homey (Sep 25, 2014)

Anybody with experience of Irish Setter "Havoc" boot or Danner " Waterfowler"?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 25, 2014)

For bird hunting in briars, crp etc. You cant beat the Cabelas Kangaroo hyde boots. That leather is flexible  but tough.


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 26, 2014)

I have the Havoc 9" upland and love them.  Lighter than my previous Danner that I was wearing and they are very flexible out of the box.  First hunting trip with them felt like I had been wearing them for years.  My only complaint is that the depth of the tread and entire sole is a little shallow.  They felt so good that I went and bought the Havoc Big Game.  If I expect wet and muddy terrain I wear these instead of the Upland as they have a deeper tread.

Hope this helps.


----------



## homey (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks I'm trying to decide whether pull on or lace up


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 27, 2014)

homey said:


> Thanks I'm trying to decide whether pull on or lace up



I like the lace up because when you stuff your pants inside the boot it is laced tight.  With pull on I always have "stuff" fall down inside if going through thick cover.


----------



## fishunt (Oct 8, 2014)

I have the slip on Danner Fowler. They are comfortable but  they don't have the quality of the old Sharptail slip on. I wear them everyday.


----------



## dmc308 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have the upland havoc 9".  Virtually no break in and very light.


----------

